# Digitech GNX 1 fix



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

A friend of mine plugged a wrong adaptor into the unit and now all what it does is making some weird distortion sound with some sort of "hum" noise on the background....
I am wondering if somebody can figure it out if there is any fix for that or by now the unit is just garbage....
Thank You.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I assume a 9 volt AC supply is needed and a 9 volt DC was used. An electronics tech should be able to troubleshoot the input circuit. Possibly a blown diode.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

Update.
I had the unit checked by a electronics tech, he didn't find anything wrong with the components. However, he replaced one capacitor and one diode who looked weird and the diode was weak but still the problem was there. Only some effects where available, mostly the ones with distortion. Those with clean sound , nothing.
I spoke with several guys after it and finnaly I found the problem : the main volume pot was damaged. Inside. The thin layer where the cursor slides was brocken in half and all the signal was altered because there was no ground whatsoever. And the pot is the main component in the whole chain. Probably somebody hit the knob by the back of the unit and damaged the pot inside. The knob itself is very exposed so after I replaced the pot I left him without the knob - for the shaft to be more hidden inside. I can access it with a screwdriver if I want to modify the main volume, but I set it around 80 %.
Ordered from Digitech, 8 Cad - installed and now is working like a dream.
Thank you Ed for your posting.


----------

